# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С УТ 11 предоплата банковскими картами

## student163

Здравствуйте. Знающие люди, помогите: есть база УТ 11 11.0.9.8. Организация принимает платежи от физиков как наличкой, так и банковскими картами (через терминал). Терминал никак ни с компом, ни с базой не взаимодействуют. Продажи проводят так: Заводят документ Чек ККМ, нажимают расчет - принимают оплату по карте, ФИскальный регистратор печатает чек ККМ. десь все хорошо. Проблемы начинаются, когда нужно отгрузить товар, которого нет в наличии по предоплате.  Документ "Чек ККМ" такую отгрузку не позволяет сделать. Зато есть документ "Заказ клиента". Создаем заказ, на основании заводим документ "Эквайринговая операция". Но как в этом документе вывести чек ККМ? И даже если дописать обработку, чтобы вывести на печать на фискальник, как потом отражать поступление этих денег в Х и Z-отчетах? Или там эта информация вообще не должна отражаться. В общем подскажите, как получать предоплату за товар, которого в наличии нет, по эквайрингу.

----------


## avm3110

> Терминал никак ни с компом, ни с базой не взаимодействуют.


Какой смысл рассказывать например о погоде "которая с базой ни как не взаимодействуют"?




> когда нужно отгрузить товар, которого нет в наличии по предоплате


Принцип учетности 1С заключается в том, чтобы было *нельзя* отгрузить товар, которого нет в наличии (хоть за нал, хоть за безнал). Вы хотите нарушить принципы учета?





> как получать предоплату за товар, которого в наличии нет


Получать деньги за то "чего нет" это называется "благотворительность", которой в УТ 11 делать нечего :blush:

----------


## student163

Уважаемый avm3110, а Вы знаете принципы ведения реального бизнеса. Пришел человек в магазин заказать стол. А такого, который он хочет нет в наличии. Ему что должны сказать, мол, давайте мы закажем этот стол, а Вы приходите через неделю с деньгами. Нет. Вы берете у него деньги и говорите что стол будет через неделю. Вот так на самом деле это и происходит. И тут как раз проблемы с эквайрингом.

----------


## avm3110

> а Вы знаете принципы ведения реального бизнеса.


Представьте себе - знаю, а особенно именно реальный, так как имею не только большой практический опыт в автоматизации именно реального бизнеса, но и несколько вышек.




> Нет. Вы берете у него деньги и говорите что стол будет через неделю.


Если вы берёте предоплату, то это означает, что спецификация заказа согласована и утверждена, что данная сущность "стол" уже есть и находится в статусе "Заказ".

А когда "Заказ" -> "Счет" сформирован, то нет никакой проблемы ни с эквайренгом, ни с факторингом, ни с оплатой наличными.

----------


## palsergeich

Для таких вопросов есть книга - управленние торговли в вопросах и ответах, читается непринужденно за вечер, после таких пионЭров исправлять замучишся...

----------


## student163

Ребята, я действительно Вам удивляюсь. А потом говорят что все IT-шники говнистый народ. Неужели нельзя нормально ответить на вопрос без всяких скобрезностей.

----------


## palsergeich

Хочешь накормить человека один раз — дай ему рыбу. Хочешь накормить его на всю жизнь — научи его рыбачить. Конфуций
Просто работать с УТ и даже не ознакомится с данной книгой, ну как бы это сказать, это в корне неверный подход.

----------


## student163

Да, и по поводу пионеров, Вы как опытный пользователь в курсе, что в УТ 11.1 на основании заказа клиента можно создать эквайринговую операцию, в которой зачесть оплату и распечатать чек на кассе. А вот в УТ 11.0 все то же самое, только чек не распечатаешь. А Вы говорите книга.

----------


## palsergeich

В IT среде есть такое выражение RTFM, которое по сути дела означает - не ознакомившись с мануалом задавать вопрос который там решен - не уважать остальных.

---------- Post added at 20:24 ---------- Previous post was at 20:23 ----------

Блин жалко тут нельзя сообщения редактировать, предыдущий комментарий тогда излишен.

---------- Post added at 20:27 ---------- Previous post was at 20:24 ----------

Я сам виноват, не увидел что торовля 11.0 , приношу извинения.

----------


## student163

Бывает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Да, и по поводу пионеров, Вы как опытный пользователь в курсе, что в УТ 11.1 на основании заказа клиента можно создать эквайринговую операцию, в которой зачесть оплату и распечатать чек на кассе. А вот в УТ 11.0 все то же самое, только чек не распечатаешь. А Вы говорите книга.


Вы же сами видите ответ на ваш вопрос, обновитесь до УТ 11.1

----------


## avm3110

> в УТ 11.1 на основании заказа клиента можно создать эквайринговую операцию, в которой зачесть оплату и распечатать чек на кассе. А вот в УТ 11.0 все то же самое, только чек не распечатаешь.


Мля. Так суть вопроса в чем?

Или:



> как получать предоплату за товар, которого в наличии нет


Так это бред сивой кобылы не знающей даже азов учета

Или же это



> в УТ 11.0 все то же самое, только чек не распечатаешь


Ответ: апнуться на УТ11.1 или доработать УТ 11.0, чтобы можно было печатать чек (только полюбас, чек должен создавать фискальник, а если фискальник не связан с УТ, то чек не "печатать", а чек "создавать" как документ учета)

----------

